# Hip scores



## LauraNancy (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi all, 

I am currently researching cockapoo breeders - it's a minefield! I wondered whether anyone has an opinion on whether breeders should provide hip scores? I have a couple of friends who have cockapoos with hip dysplasia so am keen to avoid this. 

Thank you!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

In my opinion every breeder should do every possible health test available for dog and birch involved in breeding including hop scoring and ( as the owner of a Cockapoo badly affected by luxating patella ) checking knees


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> In my opinion every breeder should do every possible health test available for dog and birch involved in breeding including hop scoring and ( as the owner of a Cockapoo badly affected by luxating patella ) checking knees


I agree with this.


----------

